# bay snapper limit.



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

Figured I will provide some more evidence of nice snappers being caught in the bay.. we got our 4 man limit yesterday.. most fish over 20" :thumbsup:


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Don't need to convince me, I saw a guy on another boat catch an easy 7-8 LB ARS in the pass last year while sheepshead fishing. Broke my heart cause the fish wasn't properly vented and just floated away back out to sea.


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

*snapper in bay*

Is this P'cole bay? where abouts to get them?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Yep went out Sunday boats were in every hole that holds snapper I'd say somebody made a killing selling private numbers this year.That's alright it will be fished out soon.


----------



## Tin Man (Oct 11, 2007)

We got our limits (two guys) diving in the Bay both Saturday and Monday. The biggest was just under 16 lbs.

My experience diving the bay is that the bigger snapper never get fished out. We see them all summer long, just hiding back in the furthest corners of the wrecks, usually with a pile of egg sinkers just outside.

I guess time is on their side, though. They only have to hold out for 44 days.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Just wondering how you tell who owns a number. Is there a registry? A marking system, maybe bouys? Just think it would be hard to tell whats private and whats public when its 60 feet under water. Is there a rule that you only fish structure you personally sank? Ive left about a dozen anchors at the jetties on accident guess that means im the only one allowed to fish there now. There is no such thing as a private number unless its in your swimming pool. There are more snapper than people in Pensacola, doubt theyll all be gone in less than two months


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

the fish are there.. their are so many spots to catch them.. Honestly a relief of 2-3 feet is enough to hold good quality fish.. To whom who meantioned all the spots are getting fished out is definitely wrong in that statement.. their are miles and miles of bottom out there and the fish are there.. their is a learning curve to catch these fish consistently but once you get it.. fish on! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

keperry1182 said:


> Just wondering how you tell who owns a number. Is there a registry? A marking system, maybe bouys? Just think it would be hard to tell whats private and whats public when its 60 feet under water. Is there a rule that you only fish structure you personally sank? Ive left about a dozen anchors at the jetties on accident guess that means im the only one allowed to fish there now. There is no such thing as a private number unless its in your swimming pool. There are more snapper than people in Pensacola, doubt theyll all be gone in less than two months


Public spots are ones that are actually published for the public to use.. If its not published its referred to as private.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

How would a person rig a pole to go after snapper? Is 40# boat braid big enough? I would guess something like a catfish rig would work right? Slip sinker/leader/hook with...what is good for them? live bait? cut bait? artificial?


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

afishanado said:


> Don't need to convince me, I saw a guy on another boat catch an easy 7-8 LB ARS in the pass last year while sheepshead fishing. Broke my heart cause the fish wasn't properly vented and just floated away back out to sea.


Not being vented wasn't the reason. The pass is not deep enough to need to vent them. May have swallowed the hook or something.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

kandv2000 said:


> Not being vented wasn't the reason. The pass is not deep enough to need to vent them. May have swallowed the hook or something.


Oh the pass is deep enough. I have had snapper and reds with their swim bladder out their mouths.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

drifterfisher said:


> How would a person rig a pole to go after snapper? Is 40# boat braid big enough? I would guess something like a catfish rig would work right? Slip sinker/leader/hook with...what is good for them? live bait? cut bait? artificial?


Sounds like it'd work to me... they eat most anything but pinfish, cigs, shrimp, and squid are typical baits. They will nail a vertical jig as well


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Redtracker said:


> Oh the pass is deep enough. I have had snapper and reds with their swim bladder out their mouths.


That's their stomach inside out. The swim bladder pushes it out.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Redtracker said:


> Oh the pass is deep enough. I have had snapper and reds with their swim bladder out their mouths.


The deepest spot in the pass is less than 40 feet. According to the university of florida it takes 50+ to begin the injury. I have never seen one in 60 that needed to be vented. Stranger things have happened I guess. Just seemed more likely that it was something else.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Less than 40? Uh you might want to run your depth finder in the pass again .I have read almost 60


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The pass is right at 70 ft deep. Right where I got into a pissing contest with a couple charters that thought they owned the spot. Are you on here?


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

The main channel in the pass is 60+ and I have had to vent Snapper and Bull Reds there. Wasn't me Sealark!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> The main channel in the pass is 60+ and I have had to vent Snapper and Bull Reds there. Wasn't me Sealark!


We ran over a spot Sheepshead fishing that was 73'.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

(We ran over a spot Sheepshead fishing that was 73'.) That's the one that holds the grouper.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats good. We went there 2 hours before high tide and left without diving because of the same three boats drifting the spot. We tried to go off shore but it was to rough. We then came back 30 minutes before high tide [we must dive slack water on this] we anchored and got suited up. One boat got real agitated. We tried to explain and I finally told him to show me a title. He just mumbled and drove away. While my buddy was diving I saw a couple boats catch something about 75 ft from us. I didn't see anyone complaining about the other boats fishing the same spot.


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice I didn't know snapper was caught in the bays till I've been reading around on here, they have taken over offshore in gulf next thing we know we won't be able catch specks and reds on rigs inshore!!!!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Jsullivansnapper said:


> Nice I didn't know snapper was caught in the bays till I've been reading around on here, they have taken over offshore in gulf next thing we know we won't be able catch specks and reds on rigs inshore!!!!


 you can depending on where you are those Reds snappers are every where inshore now. They need to be thinned out BIG TIME


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

the snappers are every where and although those depths of 60' and 70' are a great place to look.. I consistently catch all my groupers and snappers in lower depths..


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I caught 5 snapper in the bay yesterday before limiting out;a 17 and a 19 in.Saw serveral others out there trying includeing two guys in a jon-boat.Another day in PARADISE!!

LIVIN THE DREAM!


----------

